# Hawaii rainfall chart by month and island!



## taffy19 (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is the chart and the website where I found this information.  Very handy to have for planning your vacation.  








www.govisithawaii.com.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Yes, I definitely find that beneficial*

It looks like the timeframe that I'm looking at has the least amount of rainfall.

Thanks!


----------



## artringwald (Oct 6, 2014)

This site has more detail by specific area:

http://www.hawaiigaga.com/WeatherGuide.aspx


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 8, 2014)

artringwald said:


> This site has more detail by specific area:
> 
> http://www.hawaiigaga.com/WeatherGuide.aspx



These charts and maps are extremely useful.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 8, 2014)

artringwald said:


> This site has more detail by specific area:
> 
> http://www.hawaiigaga.com/WeatherGuide.aspx



Thanks for posting this.  I just saved this page in my favorites.


----------



## kalima (Oct 9, 2014)

*Maui*

I think it depends also where on the island you go....we were in Kihei last Nov and had zero rain...I was disappointed lol.....drove up island and found a bit but not much...I was told by the owner of the condo in Kihei that this area is the driest on the island of Maui


----------



## levatino (Oct 22, 2014)

Since the islands have microclimates, this is somewhat generic and over simplified.  Contrasting Princeville with southern Kauai would yield as big a difference as comparing 2 islands, I would guess


----------

